# Greying Out??



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think she's greying out- it's just the black of her skin showing through more as she gets older and her coat changes. She's very pretty, are those appy spots I see?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That not grey. That's varnish.  She'll continue to show more and more white, but it is not grey.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I should state the grey skin is not the grey gene. The white hairs are the varnish. She is in her summer coat correct? Summer coats are usually thinner along the face anyways.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is what our palomino's face goes through

Winter - 


















Summer - 




















So it's perfectly normal. Chandy (mare pictured) is not grey.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

ND, I thought your mare was the OP's mare- they look a lot alike O_O


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesn't a horse also HAVE to have one grey parent to grey out? Does she have a grey parent?


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

Yes, she is an Appy!  LOL, I love the pictures -- Chandy is cute! Mine goes white in the winter. :/ Hahaha.

She's descendent from lots of red genes and the odd bay/cream/brown thrown in there. No grey in the records that I can see.  Definitely, my mind is at ease now that she's not going to lose the adorable blanket! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Now you get to share more pictures of her  Pwetty pwease?


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Some of the Appaloosa articles I've been reading say they get lighter with age.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Doesn't a horse also HAVE to have one grey parent to grey out? Does she have a grey parent?


 
Yes grey is dominant, meaning, the horse *must *have at least one Grey To Grey out.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Here is what our palomino's face goes through
> 
> Winter -
> 
> ...


 
Your Horse Is Beautiful


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

soenjer55 said:


> Now you get to share more pictures of her  Pwetty pwease?



Here's a better photo of her that wouldn't upload the first time... She goes completely white in the winter and has only really shed out from a pudgy cloud into a golden girl in the last three weeks.  Also, she's very much a "nanny" horse. Our heifer calved earlier this month and Bailey here is always with the calf (and/or cow). If Ruby (cow) is out grazing without the calf, Bailey hangs back with him.  I've got some photos of them... that also won't load atm. -- Now I'm not sure if the cow is more QH or the Appy QH is more cow! LOL.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I bet as she ages the "mottling" on her face will increase. You're probably seeing the early signs of it. She cant help it! It's in her blood. I love her coloring. She reminds me of a baby my mare Misty had once. 

Here's some similar horses
Skin pigmentation « The Equine Tapestry


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like my pally Sable. She isn't greying out, a true palomino has dark skin underneath their coat (or so the genetic info i've read up on says) here is her in the winter vs summer. I did have her gene tested for the silver gene as palominos that sooty wih dark hairs in their manes and tails can carry the silver gene, but she doesn't. She is just a regular palomino.


----------

